# Harrison L6 MK II headstock oil



## Karlw144 (Feb 17, 2015)

Recently got this lathe and the only oil that came with it was a gallon jug of way oil. Previous owner used it for everything, headstock, ways, and oil nipples. The manual also calls out the same oil for all locations, calls it "DTE heavy medium" for Mobil, and "Tellus 33" for Shell. I Talked to the technical section at Mobil and they said way oil could be used in a headstock, just a little sticky and thick at start up. Everything seems to be running fine, limited usage so far.  Looking for some advice here.
Thanks,
Karl


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 17, 2015)

Whether way oil will work well elsewhere (other than on ways) or not is going to depend upon how the oil gets to where it needs to be.  Besides being somewhat sticky, I don't think that it has any wicking properties.  I have an Atlas which is heavily dependent upon Gits oilers, most of them right angle.  Way oil probably won't flow through.  Mobil DTE Circulating Oil Heavy Medium is what I use everywhere except in the way oilers.  It is ISO 68, or SAE 20 (approximately).  Keep the way oil for the ways (probably a lifetime supply) and get a gallon of DTE or equivalent, probably good for two or three years or so.


----------

